# Second Life Bikes Swap Meet - March 3rd 2019 | Asbury Park, NJ



## cheeseroc (Feb 4, 2019)

The 5th Annual Bicycle Jumble is essentially a flea market for bike lovers. Lots of bikes, parts and accessories for sale. Contact us to be a vendor/seller. $25 gets you a spot. Reach us at staff@secondlifebikes.org or 732-776-6878. Free admission for shoppers.

https://www.facebook.com/events/285614938800410/


----------



## mike j (Feb 6, 2019)

I went to this show a couple of years ago, picked up some pretty good stuff. I'm jonesing for a swap!!!


----------



## cheeseroc (Feb 6, 2019)

What are  you looking for, Mike? I bring a little bit of everything and sell a little but of everything but I'm never sure what I should bring!

Dave


----------



## mike j (Feb 7, 2019)

Not too much at the moment Dave. I'm more looking to downsize now than the reverse. Though still can't pass up certain goodies or a great deal.


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 9, 2019)

Thank you for posting this


----------



## cheeseroc (Feb 24, 2019)

Anyone else vending or attending?  Heard they're pretty close to sold out of spaces.


----------



## Jim Gutacker (Mar 2, 2019)

cheeseroc said:


> View attachment 943511
> 
> The 5th Annual Bicycle Jumble is essentially a flea market for bike lovers. Lots of bikes, parts and accessories for sale. Contact us to be a vendor/seller. $25 gets you a spot. Reach us at staff@secondlifebikes.org or 732-776-6878. Free admission for shoppers.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/285614938800410/



I've gone the last three years and had a great time and scored some great stuff. This year Jim & Jim of the New Egypt Knightriders are having our first space and moving lots of vintage stuff at great prices including: '49 Schwinn Panther, '49 Schwinn World, Yellow Schwinn Stingray. See you tomorrow!


----------



## cheeseroc (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice


Jim Gutacker said:


> I've gone the last three years and had a great time and scored some great stuff. This year Jim & Jim of the New Egypt Knightriders are having our first space and moving lots of vintage stuff at great prices including: '49 Schwinn Panther, '49 Schwinn World, Yellow Schwinn Stingray. See you tomorrow!




Nice! Ill be the guy with the blue fastback and a ladies silvering frame hanging above.


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 28, 2019)

Hey is this great show happening again this year ?


----------



## Jim Gutacker (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm sure they will,


but it usually is into January before they decide the date.


----------



## cheeseroc (Dec 29, 2019)

Yes, Feb 1st.


----------

